# DIY spacers?



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Searched but found nothin', so apologies if covered already. I'm on a very cheap budget, and was wondering if it's possible to make cassette spacers out of, say, PVC pipe instead of buying a kit. My converted bike still has a cassette on the back, because I put no money into it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

You can use pvc to make spacers but I would consider it a temporary solution.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

PVC works great.. just make sure you cut it straight!!

Also, if you have a good relationship with a local bike shop... ask them to save a bunch of old cheap worn out cassettes for you... or see if they have some. You can take them apart and get a few spacers from each one. Normally, they are plastic on low end cassettes and the spacers work great.


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

No relationship with bike shops, unfortunately. Good to know that PVC will work, it's really going to be a backup mountain/grocery getter bike. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

if there is a used bike shop in town you can buy two or three cassettes and pull the spacers yourself. The best deal is to pick up a performance SS kit.


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

I do recall 1.5inch steerer tube cutoffs work.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have used cassette spacers on a fair few bikes now. Great for getting good chainline.


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting. If I ever source some cassette spacers I'll kick out the PVC.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Bumping an old topic. Why is the PVC considered a temporary solution? I know it's made of plastic, but it's only job is to hold the cog in place, which I can't see wear being a problem. 

Looking to get my wife's ss up and going and the LBS is charging $30 for some aluminum rings. Ridiculous.


----------



## jqd001 (Apr 13, 2010)

PVC has more flex maybe??? 

It's gonna be difficult to cut straight and get perfect chainline. If you've got the time though, more power to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Aluminum looks nicer and cleans easier. A bonus point if you live in a muddy area like myself.


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

I used the PVC for awhile and had zero problems. It just makes your bike look a little crappier- I suppose that's an issue for some people.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Someone in another thread recommended Duplicolor Metal Cast. I'm going to try that out.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

p nut said:


> Looking to get my wife's ss up and going and the LBS is charging $30 for some aluminum rings. Ridiculous.


- 1.5" OD x 1.384" ID x 0.058" Wall 6061 Aluminum Tube 12" long $6.93 Onlinemetals.com
- Hacksaw free (assuming you own one or have a friend who does.
- Finish with a file (or lathe preferred getting thickness / spacing deadnuts on)
- Now you have all the spacers you could ever want and you saved over $20.

Going this route I think is cheaper than PVC


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

crux said:


> - 1.5" OD x 1.384" ID x 0.058" Wall 6061 Aluminum Tube 12" long $6.93 Onlinemetals.com
> - Hacksaw free (assuming you own one or have a friend who does.
> - Finish with a file (or lathe preferred getting thickness / spacing deadnuts on)
> - Now you have all the spacers you could ever want and you saved over $20.
> ...


Mad props.


----------



## TXDirtDawg (Nov 17, 2004)

hell if you need one that bad let me know I have an extra set from endless in my tool box


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Found an image of a spacer I cut in copper for a guy using the method described above. Sure some will argue its bling, but if you are just using the materials laying around in the shop then its just efficient. 

However I can attest that the endless spacer kit does work well.


----------



## Captain Crash (Apr 24, 2004)

p nut said:


> Bumping an old topic. Why is the PVC considered a temporary solution? I know it's made of plastic, but it's only job is to hold the cog in place, which I can't see wear being a problem.


I have been running 1-1/4" Schedule 40 PVC for 5 or 6 years. It really works great. I just hit it with a little flat black rattle-can paint to make it blend in a bit better. If you have a miter box saw you can get perfect width custom spacers for pennies. Even made them for all my SS buddies after they saw mine. :thumbsup:

As for them being more flexible, not sure that is really an issue. I guess it is possible but with a Surley or King cog (wide base), I've never noticed anything. There is not much lateral force involved.


----------



## YEM (Mar 26, 2004)

copper....hhhhmmmm nice. might have to replace the pvc now.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

crux said:


> - 1.5" OD x 1.384" ID x 0.058" Wall 6061 Aluminum Tube 12" long $6.93 Onlinemetals.com
> - Hacksaw free (assuming you own one or have a friend who does.
> - Finish with a file (or lathe preferred getting thickness / spacing deadnuts on)
> - Now you have all the spacers you could ever want and you saved over $20.
> ...


Thanks. Do you know if Home Depot has something like that? I'll have to check there tomorrow. If not, I will order it via that site.

For cutting it straight, I thought of just buying a pipe that was bigger than the one that you're cutting, placing the pipe to be cut inside of the bigger one, then using end of the bigger pipe as a guide, cutting the smaller pipe.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

If you have a carbide blade on your miter saw, it will go through Al like butter and give you a nice clean, square cut.


----------



## Captain Crash (Apr 24, 2004)

*Cutter*



p nut said:


> For cutting it straight, I thought of just buying a pipe that was bigger than the one that you're cutting, placing the pipe to be cut inside of the bigger one, then using end of the bigger pipe as a guide, cutting the smaller pipe.


I picked up a large tubing cutter like this:








for about $15. Comes in handy quite often for new forks and the like. I'm sure it would make short work of the copper.

Just a thought but you may want to watch out for Bi-Metallic Corrosion (insert joke here) if you live in a wet area. Any aluminum and copper touching could get bad in short order. Stainless and copper will be fine though.


----------

